# Unforgiven302's Red Corsairs Army



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have had a couple (actually, quite a lot, which surprises me!) of pm's to show some pictures of my Red Corsairs army in its entirety. I am still not finished with a couple of squads so it is still a work in progress, but it is gaining in size ever so slowly. So, here is what is completed up to this point all grouped up on the table. 

*UNFORGIVEN302'S RED CORSAIRS*









Here is a squad of Red Corsairs with a heavy bolter and a melta gun along with a Daemon Prince and some Land Raider heavy support.
(The demon Prince was the first CSM model I painted and he was actually for a homebrew legion that I decided wasn't what I really wanted. 
That is why he is orange and not in Red Corsairs colors. I don't have the heart to strip him because I really liked how he came out.
He will probabally be replaced with one of the new plastic kits at a later date.) 









Here we have some allied assistance from our friendly neighborhood berzerkers and dreadnought!









Some raptors to harass the enemy flanks and cause a bit of turmoil in their backfield.









A vindicator to lay down those awesome pie plate template blasts. 









A squad of plague marines to hold an objective and be a hard splinter to remove. A rhino to get a lucky squad into the action in comfort.
(The plague marines were part of my original homebrew legion I decided against continuing. 
But, in an odd sort of way they can fit into a Red Corsairs army without too much greif from the fluff-Nazi's I hope. :grin 









Well, there it is up to this point. I have a ways to go still, but I have what I think is a huge chunk of it completed. I have a few little touches to address with these models, like a couple of bases that need to be redone to be more uniform to the rest, but nothing huge. 

Once one more squad of 10 corsairs, 5 more bezerkers, 5 terminators and one more dreadnought are completed, this army will be finished... This is now when I need my second wind to kick in to punch through the mental wall I have put up. I am getting exhausted, but I will soldier on! I hope you guys like it...


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome work :good: All the models look great


----------



## shampawnya (May 28, 2010)

Very nice work, I like the detail on the sides of the vehicles... gives me a few ideas


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks really good Unforgiven! Coul we get some closer detail shots of the DP. I have always like that model and you indicated you were pleased with how he came out! Show him off too!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Looks really good Unforgiven! Coul we get some closer detail shots of the DP. I have always like that model and you indicated you were pleased with how he came out! Show him off too!


Well I did many moons ago. Damn, that has to be over a year and a half ago at least! Here are a few new ones for ya midge...























































This model has gone through hell. First it was stolen and then recovered a few days later by a very keen eyed store manger. It was then dropped by a snot nosed punk who grabbed it off the table without me knowing and finally it was stolen a second time! I recovered the model by chasing the woman (yeah, an older woman, maybe in her 50's? grabbed it and took off running!) for at least a mile on foot before she threw it into some bushes. I never caught her and no one has seen her since. The sword hand, head, vent extensions, shoulder pads and the left arm have all been broken off at one time or another due to these incidents even though the entire model is pinned. Believe it or not I have only had to touch it up in a few small places throughout its existence. Funny that the left fingers have never come off. They were too small to pin and are only held on with super glue...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Most excellent. The orange is very nicely done. It works really well as a whole and the green on the sword makes it stand out nicely without being distracting or detracting from the piece. Kudos mate!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice looking army mate, quality work.

Whilst your infantry is very good, I really envy your tanks. You seem to have a way with the vehicles :victory:


----------

